# Name that Router



## Billct2 (Mar 3, 2015)

My daughter's school just had this donated. They contacted me to help with it, but I sub all my routing so I know little about them.
They can't find a manufacturer's name on it and sent me these pics. So if someone can help me start with an indentification I would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks like this one: Industrial 4&apos;x8&apos; CNC Router System Buy American | eBay

All indications is that it is a no-name build, probably made in China and resold via ebay under nothing more than "Industrial" CNC router. I doubt you'll find a company that will support it, which is probably why it was donated. And trust me, you'll wish there was some support behind it. I hope it works for your school though. Something is almost always better than nothing.

Vortech may be the manufacturer after a deeper web search

http://www.vortechrouters.com/Toddindex.php


----------



## Billct2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info. It looks more like that ebay one. I'm going to get a closer look at it as soon as I can. Looks like the class will get a lesson in troubleshooting.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

It might be made by Vortech. It looks like a bigger version of this machine. 2x3 Vortech Cnc Router for woodworking or

http://www.vortechrouters.com/Toddindex.php


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

bgriggs said:


> It might be made by Vortech. It looks like a bigger version of this machine. 2x3 Vortech Cnc Router for woodworking or
> 
> Industrial CNC Routers | Our CNC Router Models - Shortcut 203 - Apprentice 404 - Artisan 408 - Craftsman 510 - Craftsmaster 612 - Toolchanger 510


The gantry rails don't look like that one but look like the Ebay unit. I could come with Mach3 or NC controller but either way Vectric offers a post for it


----------



## Crosetti (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks like a Vortech (now Industrial CNC) We have 1 of those @ work.


----------



## Billct2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks
I contacted Vortech to see if they can identify it.


----------



## fpwoodworks (Feb 1, 2018)

It looks like my Artisan 408 from industrial CNC with a vacuum hold-down table. it runs on mach3. I used one computer just for running Mach3 and my mac using meshcam for design and toolpath simulation.


----------



## brianwells84 (2 mo ago)

fpwoodworks said:


> It looks like my Artisan 408 from industrial CNC with a vacuum hold-down table. it runs on mach3. I used one computer just for running Mach3 and my mac using meshcam for design and toolpath simulation.


Hi there, might you have the manuals or maybe could grab some settings screen shots from mach3 for me? Thanks! -brian


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @brianwells84 

FYI these posts date back a few years and you may not get a reply. I would suggest starting a new thread in the CNC sub forum where you will get some help.


----------

